# Waiting first apt at RFC - zero sperm count



## Hope28 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

Im waiting for my first apt for an initial consultation at the RFC.  I am anxious and having sleeping nights thinking about what this might entail and what the future holds for me and my dh.

The only information we got back from urology is that dh's semen sample returned with zero sperm found twice now 

We are both very worried and stressed about what could be causing this.

Would i be within my rights to ask my GP to carryout hormonal blood tests etc on dh now?  instead of waiting on our first apt at RFC?

Would love to hear from anyone who has thoughts on this 

Also, dh has had two hernia ops on his groin (7years ago and 1 year ago)  at the time the doc discovered a third hernia below his testicles which he said could not be operated on as it would affect his fertility.  Any of you guys any experience with hernias and zero sperm count?

   for good news 

L
xx


----------



## velma99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Linda,

Sorry to hear about your dh's results.  We had the same thing.  My dh had hormonal tests with GP before seeing urologist to help speed things up.  There is hope my dh had also had hernia ops as a baby and they think  this damaged the tubes but after accupuncture and vits he did get some sperm which was good for ICSI and we now have a DS so please don't give up hope.  

Lots of hugs and feel free to ask me any questions I am sure others will reply with lots more helpful info than I can give.

Velma


----------



## Hope28 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks so much velma! u have made me smile  
i am praying we will have light at the end of the tunnel.  my heard goes out to my dh as i know he is finding this very hard to deal with.  I am so keen to do what i can to help both of us be in tip top shape while ttc.  May i ask more about your acupuncture?  i am really interested in this  
Delighted you have a ds
L
xxxxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Linda,  the waiting is the hardest part.  

We read up on so much research & forums like this so it's obviously forefront in our minds which makes us want to just get on with it already.  We waited 9 months from being referred by our GP before we had our first appointment at the RFC.  Even then, that appointment was a quick chat & a couple of simple tests for me.  My husband has a low count and was advised to get a hormone test after his 2nd poor SA results.  We got this done with our GP to save him driving up to the RFC again.  Whilst the GP was only trying to help, she tried to read into the results & advise us.  His prolactin levels were slightly high and she told us about tablets that could correct this so I was getting excited that we'd solved the mystery.  However, when we took these results to the RFC the Dr said the levels weren't that much higher than the norm and certainly not high enough to be causing the problem.  The moral of this story?  By all means, get the test done with your GP so you can have the results with you to your first visit as it will save time in the long run.  But......do bear in mind that the GP may not be the best person to take advice from on the results as the doctors at the RFC are the experts in fertility.  

If the results are bad and the count is still zero, remember there are still other avenues to explore.  Wishing you all the very best with your journey xxxxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

my DH has had quite a few SA's Done and 3 of them had zero sperm count but they went in thru his testes with a very fine needle and they got some sperm thru that which r fine to use with ICSI ( turns out he has a blockage ) so on the day of egg collection he will have the small op again.

There is always hope love xxx

Jay xxxx


----------

